

Skype co-founder: Why Silicon Valley will never succeed - jkaljundi
http://www.slideshare.net/ahtih/why-silicon-valley-will-never-succeed

======
jkaljundi
FYI this was a tongue-in-cheek presentation done to Dave McClure and 500
Startups Geeks On A Plane Tallinn group yesterday as a fun way to compare the
US views on many things tech and startups.

------
ahrens
A couple of good points but a rather popr presentation...

------
vishaldpatel
How did this make it to the front page with only 4 points?

